# Completed clown head in the box



## davensj (Nov 21, 2012)

It's like the other props I have, but with sound and its complete. Yay.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Nice work.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

That will scare a few kiddos!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

That's great. I like the sound track you are using


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I predict some startle scares with that guy


----------



## davensj (Nov 21, 2012)

Hey thanks everyone. It's going to be a great halloween 
RoxyBlue I set out the Rocking Granny last night..... OMG, it was a BIG hit with the parents, but too scary for some of the kids. Yet, the kids couldn't stop being so curious about. Fun!! Thank you again for lending your voice!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You're most welcome You've got a good collection of animated props for keeping your visitors entertained.


----------



## davensj (Nov 21, 2012)

Thanks RoxyBlue 
It's going to be the best year yet


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

Love It!! Love It!! Love It!!


----------



## davensj (Nov 21, 2012)

Haha thanks CreepyCathy!


----------



## chrisc (Nov 12, 2013)

good job!


----------



## mkozik1 (Sep 6, 2010)

Really cool Dave, do you have a build for this you can share?


----------



## davensj (Nov 21, 2012)

Hi MKO!
I'm honored you like it. I currently have the item in storage. But I do have the measurements if you'd like. PM me and I'll send you the measurements. It was actually a fairly easy build once I had the correct sizes.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Very nice prop! It is amazing how sudden yet smooth it is and the soundtrack is super. I looked through some of your other threads on your props and wow! Lots of great work and really good movement on the Rocking Granny and Mourner. Nice haunt!


----------



## davensj (Nov 21, 2012)

Thanks Pumpkin5! It was a fun year for us. I already started making plans for next year


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

I missed this thread.
Cool concept and unexpected movement. I like it! 
Nice job davensj!


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

That's cool!


----------



## Mattimus (Oct 23, 2013)

He is creepy for sure. Good job davensj.


----------



## davensj (Nov 21, 2012)

Hey thanks Mattimus!


----------



## HavenHaunt (May 17, 2013)

Look cool, I would like to see the guts.


----------



## davensj (Nov 21, 2012)

Thanks HavenHaunt! Here's a link for how it looks inside. 




The outsold of the box measures 20" x 20". The cylinder stroke for the head movement is 4" and the stroke for the door is 3"


----------

